# south bend 10L lathe wiring



## mirko (Sep 21, 2013)

Well I purchased a south bend 10L lathe its in great shape except for one small problem it does not reverse someone changed motor and like me didnt know how to wire it properly.It now has a dayton dual voltage 110/230.It still has the cutler-hammer 5441h27a switch.The motor has wiring numbered as follows p1 p2 t2 t3 t4 t5 t8.I am no wiring expert in any shape or form.A diagram,drawing or pic would be great.I would like to keep it as original as possible.Thank you all for any help.


----------



## Halligan142 (Sep 22, 2013)

If you can find and post the diagram that should be on the motor telling you which wires for which voltage and direction go together that would be a good start.  Also the way the contacts of the switch are set up also.  That diagram should be on the inside cover of the switch


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 22, 2013)

The hookup chart mentioned below would be the best way to figure out how to wire it.  If the motor's chart is missing, do you have an ohmmeter?  And, do you need to hook it up for 120 or 240 VAC?

Robert D.


----------



## mirko (Sep 23, 2013)

I would like to thank all who viewed my post.The 2 gentlemen who commented on my question thanks.I was able to figure it out I just had to use the information that I had and put it to use.The lathe rotates in both directions and also applied it to a mill I have and now rotates in both directions. Thanks again Mirko


----------

